# اسئلة الانترفيو..سارع بالمشاركة



## eng-sari (23 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام الله عليكم يا شباب
في هذا الموضوع احببت ان نستفيد من كل الاخوة المهندسين اللي اشتغلو في شركات 
الاستفادة ستكون من جانب طرح الاسئلة التي تسال في الانترفيو 
يا ريت الكل يشارك​


----------

